# 2009 Martin Saber



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been looking at several bows as my first. I shot some in college(recurves). Sooo I went to the local shop and shot a couple of bows...real nice quiet and smooth, nice draws. But the prices were way more than I wanted to spend on one(especially the way they were set up). I did some home work and Have come up with A package from HF. reasonably priced and ready to shoot. Being a novice I could sure use some imput from you guys. You know, things I should consider etc.The Martin seems a solid piece of equipment.


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

As someone who just recently got back into archery after an 8 year hiatus, I too was sticker shocked. I chose the martin bengal after shooting several bows. For me, it felt good in my hands, was smooth drawing, and shot relatively quick with little vibration. I am getting around 270 fps with the setup I am using @63lbs. The bow will outshoot my capabilities. When I am on, it is a very consistent bow. If you shoot it and you like it, go for it. Martin has been around for a while and their customer service is reportedly good (I haven't had to use them-but got great help from their technical forums). If you can swing it, get the cable containment system and string stopper. I put a trophy taker drop away rest on mine with copper john dead nuts sights. If you want to save some bucks on arrows, try cabelas extreme stalkers (they are made by beman for cabelas), I get great results with them. Are you going to be using a release?


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Martin makes a good bow, price you can't beat and just as good as any bow out there these days. I started my son out with a Martin jaguar which they don't make any more which is a good shooting bow. Now he has a Martin Firecat which is real fast but I don't like the hump at the end of draw. The Bengal and the Moab are good bows to start off with. They are very smooth drawing and Quiet. PSE also makes a nice affordable bow called Bow Madness if you have a Dicks near you they are on sale right now.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

The Saber looks really nice, but if you can spend an extra $85 then get the Cheetah package. The Cheetah is 10x the bow the Saber is and the package has a nicer stabilizer, nicer quiver, MUCH nicer sight and has limb silencers. No limb silencers on the Saber package. The Cheetah has a threaded hole that will accept an STS whereas the Saber doesn't and you can get a roller guard for the Cheetah, but not the Saber. The Cheetah also has a much nicer grip IMO. There's really nothing wrong with the Saber and I'm not tryin to rain on your parade, it's just that $85 will go a LONG in this case. I have an 07 Cheetah so I can say from experience that it's a great bow. Reguardless of which choice you make, there is one other change that you should consider...ask HF for a different peep sight!! I HATE peep sights that split the string into three strands because one strand is always blocking my view. I don't care if I have to use a tube peep, I'd get anything but one of those. But that's just me talkin! It's your money and you should spend it how you want. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

*Release*



srwven said:


> As someone who just recently got back into archery after an 8 year hiatus, I too was sticker shocked. I chose the martin bengal after shooting several bows. For me, it felt good in my hands, was smooth drawing, and shot relatively quick with little vibration. I am getting around 270 fps with the setup I am using @63lbs. The bow will outshoot my capabilities. When I am on, it is a very consistent bow. If you shoot it and you like it, go for it. Martin has been around for a while and their customer service is reportedly good (I haven't had to use them-but got great help from their technical forums). If you can swing it, get the cable containment system and string stopper. I put a trophy taker drop away rest on mine with copper john dead nuts sights. If you want to save some bucks on arrows, try cabelas extreme stalkers (they are made by beman for cabelas), I get great results with them. Are you going to be using a release?


Yes I will use one. A patriot true-fire comes with the package. Opinion?? The Bengal I did look at but didn't work for my wallet:sad:


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

doczerothree said:


> Yes I will use one. A patriot true-fire comes with the package. Opinion?? The Bengal I did look at but didn't work for my wallet:sad:


Again a lot of personal opinions will come into play here. Personally I use a tru-ball hunter release, it is a thumb trigger. I have also used the finger trigger releases. Whatever floats your boat. Just don't grab a cheap one. I would also agree with what was stated earlier regarding upgrading to the cheetah if possible. The sts is a nice option and will cut down on noise as well as arm slap. I didn't realize that the saber didn't come equipped for this. But hey, it's your wallet and I was in the same position a few months ago when looking. Tried to stay local but the local guy only had one bow to shoot which was $100 over what I wanted to pay, so I drove an hour to my local cabelas to try out a bunch of bows and settled on the bengal. If you can, shoot as many bows as you can in your price range.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

srwven said:


> Again a lot of personal opinions will come into play here. Personally I use a tru-ball hunter release, it is a thumb trigger. I have also used the finger trigger releases. Whatever floats your boat. Just don't grab a cheap one. I would also agree with what was stated earlier regarding upgrading to the cheetah if possible. The sts is a nice option and will cut down on noise as well as arm slap. I didn't realize that the saber didn't come equipped for this. But hey, it's your wallet and I was in the same position a few months ago when looking. Tried to stay local but the local guy only had one bow to shoot which was $100 over what I wanted to pay, so I drove an hour to my local cabelas to try out a bunch of bows and settled on the bengal. If you can, shoot as many bows as you can in your price range.


I took a look at at the Tru Fire, very nice. One of my concerns was brought to my attention when I was handed a 70lb draw with no let-off at one of the shops.(local place) I found that my finger could not reach the trigger. I "finger pulled" my recurve in college. I talked to some shop guys but found HF will allow a 10 day evaluation. Many thanks to you and all you guys for your honest imput.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought a Saber 1-2 months ago and am really happy with it. I was new to archery and was basing my choices on what felt good to me but also on value, as in what I was getting for the price.I was initially looking at the PSE Stinger but I found the Saber felt better to me. They probably aren't the best two bows to compare perfomance wise but cost wise they are close. I bought the bare bow and put on my choice of components rather then settle with the ones that come with the RTS package. The advantage for me going the route that I did was when I upgrade to a higher level bow I have a sight (Cobra Boomslang), release (Cobra Pro Caliper), rest (Whisker Biscuit QS) and other components that I can move over without having to buy new stuff. I ended up paying about 40-50 bucks more going with the Saber over the Stinger but I wont have to shell out 150 bucks on the next bow for stuff I already have. Not to mention the Martin IBO's 20-30 fps quicker then the PSE and weighs less.

That's just my opinion and the route I went with. I also dealt with a smaller pro shop, not Bass Pro or Gander Mtn etc. The small shops seem to care a lot more about each customer and give that extra bit that you don't get through the big outdoors stores. To me the personal service and knowledge is worth the bit extra you pay.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

*OK!! Here's what happened*

After looking and a lot of bows...and I mean alot, I went with the 2009 Saber. Now know this straight up: I haven't shot a bow since college (a very long time ago) I went with the standard package and HF"s RTH set up. The bow arrived in the morning but I didn't have a chance to look at it until that afternoon as there's to much to do here at the ranch. 

1st shots: If that's what ya call 'em, My Saber slapped me and after 5 shoots I put it back in the hard case it came in. 

2nd day: I thought about the Saber all day.. took it out of the hard case and felt the wieght and balance. ( my wife thought I was crazy) Then I put it back in the case.

3rd day: Set up my target, stepped off 18-20 paces and started over. NO SLAP! (go figure) I did get myself an arm guard!! I shot it 12 times all shots grouping very well some shots touching each other. My afternoon session was even more encouraging. With the exception of torqueing occasionally most all shots were grouping well and much closer to the center. My EZ hunter target arrived and felt I needed to give it a go. It is much smaller then what I had been shooting. I put 3 just below the center and "rang the bell" with the 4th shot. All the arrows I shot at this style target went 3/4 of the way through making it difficult to retrieve. That made me curious about the penetrating power of the Saber.

4th day: I had bought a "wally world" syroform target...You know the kind! Large target on the front with smaller one on the back and sides. I set it up, stepped off 20 and started shooting at the targets on the side. I shot a total of 21 times during the 1st session. 4 shots hit the yellow the rest in the blue.
I actually did better that afternoon!!

5th day: Like the day before. I had some peep site problems but after the morning session I called HF and made some adjustments which worked out very well. I'm thinking about moving back about 10 more yds. Tomorrow I'll know a little more. 

2009 Saber 54# 27" 80% Bowhunter 500's, 26", 100 tips with 3" vanes offset
She shoots quiet, no vibration or so little I don't notice. Very smooth draw. Depending on how things go I'll shot horizontal target next week and then start to fine tune. Any suggestions?

4th day


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

The vibration reduction that Martin puts in from the factory works good eh. And I know what you're saying, the Saber will hammer an arrow home no problem. When I first got mine home I was shooting from 15-20 yards to work on my form. The first few shots went pretty well but then I did somethin wrong and missed my block by a few inches and hit my backstop. Well my arrow stopped mid shaft (about 12" from the fletching) in a 1/4" piece of pine with a field tip. With some razor sharp broadheads, I don't think she'll have any issues driving an arrow home once whitetail season opens.


----------



## BubbaCrabb (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have a pro shop close to you? Shoot a Moab, its a smooth drawing bow, and I dont know what they are selling them at but the shop I go threw got me one for 370 which I thought was more than fare, especially sense I seen a shop that sold the package for 670. I ended up around 600 with a vapor trail rest " which I think is the best drop away made today" a desent sight much better than any package bow. Shop around you can get a deal somewhere. If you are sold on the saber and you like the way it shoots then buy it. You can ask 10 different archers the same question and get 10 different answers, lol. But you are looking at a Martin! :darkbeer:


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

doczerothree said:


> 2009 Saber 54# 27" 80% Bowhunter 500's, 26", 100 tips with 3" vanes offset
> She shoots quiet, no vibration or so little I don't notice. Very smooth draw. Depending on how things go I'll shot horizontal target next week and then start to fine tune. Any suggestions?
> 
> 4th day


Read as much as you can from this great site. I too am getting back into archery after about an 8 year hiatus (babies). I found out a few things I have been doing wrong by reading here. First I too always had slap problem. Found out my old bow was too long draw for me and I had to lock my elbow to get a full draw. DONT lock your elbow. I now keep my elbow with a slight bend in it and never have to wear an armguard. Second, there is a post here on bow hand torque showing the proper grip on your bow. Read it and do it. Third, related to my elbow and torque, I had/have a tendency to sort of push my elbow up and out, now I keep it tucked up against the STS (almost a straight line from my bow and hand to where my elbow is-more straight up and down sort of) and it vastly improves my grouping and my release follow through (my bow would jump to the left a bit because my arm was pulling it out). Keep your shooting sessions short-when you get tired you develop bad habits. These martin bows are real sleepers! I love my bengal. Once I shot it nothing in its price range compared to how it shot.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

*Update*



srwven said:


> Read as much as you can from this great site. I too am getting back into archery after about an 8 year hiatus (babies). I found out a few things I have been doing wrong by reading here. First I too always had slap problem. Found out my old bow was too long draw for me and I had to lock my elbow to get a full draw. DONT lock your elbow. I now keep my elbow with a slight bend in it and never have to wear an armguard. Second, there is a post here on bow hand torque showing the proper grip on your bow. Read it and do it. Third, related to my elbow and torque, I had/have a tendency to sort of push my elbow up and out, now I keep it tucked up against the STS (almost a straight line from my bow and hand to where my elbow is-more straight up and down sort of) and it vastly improves my grouping and my release follow through (my bow would jump to the left a bit because my arm was pulling it out). Keep your shooting sessions short-when you get tired you develop bad habits. These martin bows are real sleepers! I love my bengal. Once I shot it nothing in its price range compared to how it shot.


I couldn't help it!!! At 54# I was shooting probably 60-75 shoots a day. I maxed the #'s to 60. Now I'll have to keep sessions my shorter. Lots more power. at least for me. I found that I didn't need to adjust my sites much. shot it 10 times all in the blue except for 2. ( hey that rhymes:mg I "threw" those when I torqued. I read the posts here on torque and other subjects. Lots of good reading!!! Yeah I could drop back to 30 yds but I don't think that is a good idea at this point. I've still have much to learn from 20yds. Form is the word for the next several weeks. Still....it's WAY to much fun


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad to hear it man! So which bow did you end up buying?


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

bowhunterprime said:


> Glad to hear it man! So which bow did you end up buying?


He said


doczerothree said:


> After looking and a lot of bows...and I mean alot, I went with the 2009 Saber.


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

doczerothree said:


> I couldn't help it!!! At 54# I was shooting probably 60-75 shoots a day. Still....it's WAY to much fun


I hear ya. I love to shoot and most of the time shoot until either time runs up (kids) or I can't hold it steady any longer.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

srwven said:


> I hear ya. I love to shoot and most of the time shoot until either time runs up (kids) or I can't hold it steady any longer.


Yeah....Shoot until I can't hold my arms up. At this point I'd have to say moving up to 60#'s was a good thing to do. Lots of red from 20yds. I'm still shooting under the money....Better groupings through. But the bow is "starting to make more sense".


----------



## AndrewCB4571 (Sep 15, 2009)

bowhunterprime said:


> The Saber looks really nice, but if you can spend an extra $85 then get the Cheetah package. The Cheetah is 10x the bow the Saber is and the package has a nicer stabilizer, nicer quiver, MUCH nicer sight and has limb silencers. No limb silencers on the Saber package. The Cheetah has a threaded hole that will accept an STS whereas the Saber doesn't and you can get a roller guard for the Cheetah, but not the Saber. The Cheetah also has a much nicer grip IMO. There's really nothing wrong with the Saber and I'm not tryin to rain on your parade, it's just that $85 will go a LONG in this case. I have an 07 Cheetah so I can say from experience that it's a great bow. Reguardless of which choice you make, there is one other change that you should consider...ask HF for a different peep sight!! I HATE peep sights that split the string into three strands because one strand is always blocking my view. I don't care if I have to use a tube peep, I'd get anything but one of those. But that's just me talkin! It's your money and you should spend it how you want. Hope this helps! -Chris


this is the specs from the 09 saber
• New Faster M2-Pro Cam with optional Draw Stop
• New light weight design (3.5 lbs)
• Pivoting Roto Limb Cup
• Integrated Shelf, Grip, and V.E.M. Dampening System 
• Integrated V.E.M. Silencing Arrow Shelf
• Thermal Grip
• Carbon Cable Guard Rod
• Accepts CSS and STS Systems
M2-Pro Single Cam

• Silky Smooth Draw
• Shooter Friendly
• No Shock or Vibration




Technical Specifications

Speed: 315-320 FPS
Let-Off: 80%
Draw Weights: 55-70#
Draw Lengths: 25”-30”
Brace Height: 7”
Weight: 3.5 lbs
Axle Length: 32 1/4”


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Andrew, Thanks for the specs. Much appreciated. My Saber is a great little shooter. I've had to start replacing the fletchings on my arrows. Been shooting groups of three. Still getting the feel of the sport. It's nice to kick back after the days over and shoot for about 45 minutes. Been keeping it short and having good results and enjoying myself. all sessions are under 30yds. I haven't really played with the sites yet.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a comment on the Saber. I also purchased the Saber package from HF. I was very pleased. Regarding the ability to accomodate an STS system. The Saber doesn't have a threaded hole, but it does have the hole on the riser with a set screw. I measured (carefully) and cut my STS and attached it in the set screw hole. So far that has worked great for me.


----------

